
Can Data Be Human? The Work of Giorgia Lupi - anarbadalov
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/can-data-be-human-the-work-of-giorgia-lupi
======
theroo
I've seen Giorgia Lupi speak at Eyeo Festival (which is happening now,
actually). If you're interested in her work, you might also find the work of
other artists at Eyeo interesting too:
[http://eyeofestival.com](http://eyeofestival.com)

(I'm not affiliated with Eyeo btw, I just think Giorgia's work is beautiful
and the only collection of similar creatives is at Eyeo)

